# Nice Duck Boat



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

just foolin'







:lol:


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

you have to think of it as a floating pit blind. when you arrive at your spot you sink the blind. the inside is dry where you sit. just the ballasts are filled with water not the entire boat. probally designed for the flooded timber or large flooded fields down south.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

pikenetter said:


> you have to think of it as a floating pit blind. when you arrive at your spot you sink the blind. the inside is dry where you sit. just the ballasts are filled with water not the entire boat. probally designed for the flooded timber or large flooded fields down south.


Yeah, then it sticks in the mud. Then only one side releases and it rolls coming out. :lol: 

So much for the dry compartment

Sorry pike, just seems like they are dumping (te-he) this project. $4000 is pretty (suspiciously) reasonable for what I'm sure was a lot of work.

The boat, motor and trailer are worth that


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd guess he has one compartment that stays dry.
> 
> For all the engineers out there, it says that you can flood 2 compartments, is it even possible to retain a 3rd that is dry? I would think that once the 2 water compartments are full, the water would be neutral with the only thing tring to hold down a non flooded compartment with air would be the weight of the aluminum in the boat. So assuming a dry area of 4x4x5 you are trying to get an area of what? 80 cubic feet of air submerged? Is that even possible, or is someone trying to unload his faild experiment?


Good point Caddis. If you think of the water compartments above the water line (they may not have to be) it may make more sense because you can visualize the weight of water pushing down on the top of the boat. Not to mention you might even be able to let the water out without pumps if the compartments are above the waterline. The more you let out the more buoyancy and the more the boat rises and the more water that comes out. I really would not expect this boat to be flush with the top of the water. The real advantage to me would be that as mentioned, you could rest it on the bottom in shallow water. This would give greater stability for shooting. I have hunted with people that mounted 4 posts on there jon boat/canoe that would slide down to the bottom and make the boat very stable for shooting. This latter idea worked really well.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Thing was a rockin horse to shoot out of until I mounted them on it.

Now it handles like a midget, but is stable like a giant in water up to 3' deep or so.

Will never have a small marsh boat without em again!




stacemo said:


> Good point Caddis. If you think of the water compartments above the water line (they may not have to be) it may make more sense because you can visualize the weight of water pushing down on the top of the boat. Not to mention you might even be able to let the water out without pumps if the compartments are above the waterline. The more you let out the more buoyancy and the more the boat rises and the more water that comes out. I really would not expect this boat to be flush with the top of the water. The real advantage to me would be that as mentioned, you could rest it on the bottom in shallow water. This would give greater stability for shooting. I have hunted with people that mounted 4 posts on there jon boat/canoe that would slide down to the bottom and make the boat very stable for shooting. This latter idea worked really well.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

There definitely needs to be 10-12 inches of freeboard since he has control cable holes drilled in to the stern.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Still wondering. Once the two compartments for water are filled, won't those become neutrally bouyant, hence your left with just the weight of the aluminum in the boat to try to submerge a dry area of 80 sq feet with maybe a few hundred pounds of aluminum in the boat. Can 300lbs submerge a 80sq ft box with air?

My guess is no.

Sort of like figuring out how much weight you would have to fill the bottom of a trash can with to get it to submerge if pointing straight up.

Also, upon filling, at some point in the filling process wouldn't this boat stand a good chance of flipping on it's side?

My guess is this guy narrowly avoided proving Darwin right and is selling.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

it sounds like there are compartments for the water to fill. not the whole boat so you would stay dry. "4 foot walls with two compartments that fill with water to sink the boat."

as mentioned above it would suck to not have a working pump Im going to guess you would carry a hand pump too. Well at least I would.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Still wondering. Once the two compartments for water are filled, won't those become neutrally bouyant, hence your left with just the weight of the aluminum in the boat to try to submerge a dry area of 80 sq feet with maybe a few hundred pounds of aluminum in the boat. Can 300lbs submerge a 80sq ft box with air?
> 
> My guess is no.
> 
> ...



I agree but I do not think the intent is to get all of the boat under water. Just enough to rest on the bottom. Just remove enough buoyancy to do that. If I get bored this weekend I'll find some equations for you.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

...he'll know.

I'll bet the stench of Poo permeates that boat after it's last "adventure"

The dukes of Hazzard should stick to runnin' 'shine, not building "them there duckin type bateaus"


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Caddis,

What you say makes sense. Let's say the weight of the boat displaces 10" of water. If you want to lower the boat 10 more inches you would have have to pump in the equivalent volume of water that you want to displace, 10" x length and width. If you want to get the boat even with the lake like a sink box you would be left with 10" of boat to sit in, assuming you are just filling the boat with water, when the top edge of the boat is even with the lake.




TSS Caddis said:


> Still wondering. Once the two compartments for water are filled, won't those become neutrally bouyant, hence your left with just the weight of the aluminum in the boat to try to submerge a dry area of 80 sq feet with maybe a few hundred pounds of aluminum in the boat. Can 300lbs submerge a 80sq ft box with air?
> 
> My guess is no.
> 
> ...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

stacemo said:


> I agree but I do not think the intent is to get all of the boat under water. Just enough to rest on the bottom. Just remove enough buoyancy to do that. If I get bored this weekend I'll find some equations for you.


If that is the intent, I don't understand why? Not for a lower profile since he added about 3' to the sides just to do this. I choose to believe that no one is that stupid to go through all that effort of sinking their boat to have a stable platform. I think they are sinking it to the bottom with hopes of using it like a sink box. I just think they didn't think it through much and ended up with something that won't sink like they thought it would. Maybe I'll just call and see what the hill billy was thinking.

"Hi, my name is Stacey xxxxx. I am interested in purchasing your pos, I mean your fine custom built sink box"


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> "Hi, my name is Stacey xxxxx. I am interested in purchasing your pos, I mean your fine custom built sink box"


And you know my address too:SHOCKED: As long as you use your paypal I'll test it for you.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

stacemo said:


> Good point Caddis. If you think of the water compartments above the water line (they may not have to be) it may make more sense because you can visualize the weight of water pushing down on the top of the boat. Not to mention you might even be able to let the water out without pumps if the compartments are above the waterline. The more you let out the more buoyancy and the more the boat rises and the more water that comes out. I really would not expect this boat to be flush with the top of the water. The real advantage to me would be that as mentioned, you could rest it on the bottom in shallow water. This would give greater stability for shooting. I have hunted with people that mounted 4 posts on there jon boat/canoe that would slide down to the bottom and make the boat very stable for shooting. This latter idea worked really well.


Wouldn't high ballast weight be more dangerous?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

stacemo said:


> And you know my address too:SHOCKED: As long as you use your paypal I'll test it for you.


:lol:


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Quakstakr said:


> Wouldn't high ballast weight be more dangerous?


Definitely. Just use that idea to visualize how it works. The sinking is the same whether the water is above or below the waterline. But Caddis is right. You would have to almost fill that boat up to get it at water level.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

when his lights went out of sight,
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzcletus....


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

waxico said:


> when his lights went out of sight,
> Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzcletus....


That is the funniest hsit I've heard in a long time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

waxico said:


> when his lights went out of sight,
> Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzcletus....


Looking at a stupid computer screen doesn't make me actually laugh out loud often. but that def. did it.:lol:


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

You sink the boat....cool...what about the motor?


----------

